
Project Euler is partly back - akg
http://projecteuler.net/news
======
captn3m0
I did a dump of Project Euler sometime back. The script, code, and problems,
and solutions are all on github [0]. The finished product was just a terminal-
style UI to Project Euler called codebot. You can try it out at
[http://codebot.sdslabs.co/](http://codebot.sdslabs.co/)

[0]: [http://github.com/sdslabs/codebot](http://github.com/sdslabs/codebot)

~~~
abhididdigi
Thanks!

------
yeukhon
How did they find out they were hacked in the first place? This is always
interesting to me as I don't think Project Euler would have some sophisticated
security logging audit system in place.

------
Igglyboo
Well it's not back completely, now it's just a static site with the problem
set restored. No ability to check answers or log in and track your progress.

------
balloot
Sad. Project Euler is pretty much useless without the problem checking
feature. Anyone know a good alternative?

~~~
zxide
A few months ago I made a gem to manage, run, and test project euler problems.

[https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-manager](https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-
manager)

~~~
reledi
It looks like you check against static answers [1]. This won't work in the
long run because, as far as I'm aware, PE changes the numbers in their
problems to prevent cheating. Which means the answers you have would be
outdated.

1: [https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-
manager/blob/master/data/an...](https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-
manager/blob/master/data/answers.yml)

------
abhididdigi
This is sad. Because of this they have sealed off the ability to check
answers. Anyone know of a way to get all the Project Euler problems offline
and their solutions?

~~~
captn3m0
You can check out codebot[0] for checking your solutions. The source and
problems are all on GitHub:
[https://github.com/sdslabs/codebot](https://github.com/sdslabs/codebot)

[0]: [http://codebot.sdslabs.co/](http://codebot.sdslabs.co/)

------
djf1
The part about salting confuses me. Shouldn't salting remain effective against
rainbow tables even when the salting mechanism is known?

~~~
wolf550e
crypto101 says that because of how fast GPUs are at computing hashes, even
using long per-user salt is now broken and you must use pbkdf2 or better yet,
scrypt.

------
jejones3141
The forum has returned, but OTOH when I try to log in it says it has no record
of my username.

------
akg
Looks like they have enabled answer checking again .

------
dang
We changed the title to say "partly".

